

If you're absolutely positive WebOS is dead -- you're wrong. - technologizer
http://ti.me/MNyLUk

======
rbanffy
No open-source project can be effectively killed (Oracle has shown us that
with MySQL). Once open, it'll be open forever and, if it's good, it, or, at
least, parts of it, will appear in other products that have compatible
licenses.

The product is dead, sadly. The code lives on.

------
kstenerud
Hmm... where have I heard this before?

Oh, right! It was 1994 and the company was Commodore.

